# Firefox



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I have used Firefox forever,now its gone don't know where or how.I downloaded the new one it don't show up either.Today I uninstalled it,how can I get it back?Install again?& hope for the best?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

First up, reinstall it. You'll never find the icon if it isn't installed.

Firefox normally places an icon on the desktop for you. If not, you can find it at:

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox

Right click on firefox.exe and select "send to" and then click "desktop".


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

TnMtngirl said:


> I have used Firefox forever,now its gone don't know where or how.I downloaded the new one it don't show up either.Today I uninstalled it,how can I get it back?Install again?& hope for the best?


There was something strange with firefox recently. After installing an update, the icon disappeared, but firefox was still on pc. A day or 2 later, the icon mysteriously reappeared.

That update also slowed down firefox to a crawl. Within a couple of days, a new update came out and firefox speeded back up.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you MoonRiver for the information,i will work on getting it back today.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

This sort of thing is why I always install Firefox ESR for customers, and use it myself. Far fewer updates, and updates don't break stuff because they're tested much more thoroughly than the regular release channel before being pushed out to users.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/?q=English (US)


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am not sure what version of Windows you are using, but in Win 7 you can click "Start" in the lower left corner of your screen, then type "firefox.exe" in the "Search programs and files" space and it should find the executable file.

Then you can right click the file and choose Open or Send to desktop.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Got it back !No problems,its faster too.Using Windows 10.


----------

